# Judo for MMA vid!



## RMACKD (Nov 7, 2004)

World Martial arts is releasing a video set by Karo Parisyan about Judo for MMA! This ought to be a great series. Sounds like a must have. Here is the official news.

Karo Parisyan, Judo for Mixed Martial Arts. This 6 DVD set shows our commitment to finding the stuff that is unique and cutting edge. Karo shows his whole game and philosophy behind his Judo in MMA fighting. This is a really good set for anyone looking to really increase their game with throws in MMA and submission grappling. Karo details not only the throws as how they are used in MMA, but how the submissions really happen from the throw. A very technical set. This series is on final editing.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Karo is a Ni Dan at my Dojo (Hayastan), under Gokor and Gene. He is fighting Lytle at the next UFC (51) in Vegas, at the Mandalay Bay Hotel, Feb. 5th, 2005'! See you there!




Steve M. Arce
5th Dan Judo
Do San Dojo
Hayastan Dojo


----------

